# Questions Re 25rss



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello,
I currently own a Trailmanor 2720SL which I pulled with my Jeep Liberty V-6 w/ tow package and WDH. The Jeep has a 5000 pound tow capacity and the Trailmanor is about 3500 pounds. All was fine until I took a trip to the Sierras. Problems with transmission temp light going on when climbing and with brakes cooking when descending. That and the wheelbase of the Jeep is only 104 inches so pulling the 2720 (20 feet closed) was a little challenging but not bad.

I traded the Jeep for a Toyota Tundra 5.7 TRD with tow package so I now have 10,000 tow capacity. That got me thinking about getting another trailer. I've been lurking in this forum for a while and looking at the manufacturer's site too. I like the Outback 25rss because the floorplan looks good for me and my wife, and when we have one or two of our kids with us, the bunks look like a good solution. I like the side slide out couch as a way to increase interior floor space and the rear slide out queen bed as a way to cut down the overall length of the trailer when towing.

Questions:
1. will my Toyota Tundra pull a 25rss okay? I suspect "yes" but would like some reassurance from users rather than dealers.
2. is the overall quality of the Outback units really reasonably good? No across the board problems noted such as buckling floors, leaky roofs, bubbling walls, poor appliances, etc.? 
3. is $22K for a new (2007) unit too much? Does one (successfully) dicker a price like that down from a dealer in southern CA or are you just expected to pay their initial demanded price?
4. what other trailers compete with the 25rss from other manufacturers and why would you pick the Outback unit compared to those?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Tonopah said:


> Hello,
> I currently own a Trailmanor 2720SL which I pulled with my Jeep Liberty V-6 w/ tow package and WDH. The Jeep has a 5000 pound tow capacity and the Trailmanor is about 3500 pounds. All was fine until I took a trip to the Sierras. Problems with transmission temp light going on when climbing and with brakes cooking when descending. That and the wheelbase of the Jeep is only 104 inches so pulling the 2720 (20 feet closed) was a little challenging but not bad.
> 
> I traded the Jeep for a Toyota Tundra 5.7 TRD with tow package so I now have 10,000 tow capacity. That got me thinking about getting another trailer. I've been lurking in this forum for a while and looking at the manufacturer's site too. I like the Outback 25rss because the floorplan looks good for me and my wife, and when we have one or two of our kids with us, the bunks look like a good solution. I like the side slide out couch as a way to increase interior floor space and the rear slide out queen bed as a way to cut down the overall length of the trailer when towing.
> ...


1 What year is it ? Wolfwood had a tundra and a 25rss. 2 We bought a 03 in great shape. 3 Can't help with the price but look it up at NADA or KBB. 4 Rockwood roo, The 25rss is the only (lite) TT with a side slide. I hope this helps. James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First of all, Welcome!









Where are you located? Personally, I think you should be able to get a 25 for seeral thousand less, unless you live in Alaska.

The 25rss has been a popular model for some time. There have been a few problems with the Outback, as with ANy tt. The Outback can compete favorably with any of the other tt's in our price range. As for the appliances, ours are all good.

We got ours used, and it was in imaculate condition when we got it 2 years ago. Didn't pay for the 'drive it off the lot' depreciation either.

If you are not opposed to used, look around, you might just find someone selling their 25rss on the way to a bigger trailer.

Have fun shopping.

Rita


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I am located in Calabasas, CA which is at the Ventura Fwy (101) and Malibu Canyon/Las Virgenes exit (yes, the fires were close!).
My Tundra is an 07 with the 5.7 V8. Six speed auto tranny, 380 hp, tow package, heavy shocks. 
The dealer I am looking at is Stiers RV which is in Bakersfield. Not close but the Stiers in Ventura (much closer) carryings Keystone products but not the Outback. I figure I could buy from Stiers in Bakersfield but have service done at Stiers in Ventura. Stiers in Bakersfield has two 25rss models in their current inventory and say they list for $28K but they are discounted now to $22K.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!

Your tundra should tow the 25 with out much difficulty, everyone here who has one seems to be very happy with the towing performance.

Only small drawback is the tundra is a 1/2 ton truck and does not have a huge payload capacity so you will need to keep an eye on how much gear you carry. We towed with a 1/2 ton truck for a long time, it did fine, we just had to be careful how much extra gear we carried as not to be overweight. Best way to find out how much payload you have is to go to a scale and weigh your truck, GVW minus the actual weight will give you the available payload. The GVW can be found on the driver's side door or door post.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I think your Tundra will be fine. There are lots of people on this site with similar combinations and absolutely swear by their Tundras.

As for the 25RS-S, we bought ours in SoCal and paid less than $20k OTD. I know that there are others that paid less, but SoCal is an expensive market. If you are willing to make a trip to Ohio you can probably get one for about $16k. We though about having one shipped from Holman RV, but after the cost of shipping we were close enough to our dealer's price to do business with him.

Anyway, the 25RS-S is a great floorplan. We absolutely love ours and have already done lots of mods.

Welcome to Outbackers and good luck with your decision!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. You made a fine choice in the 25rss. It's absolutely the most finest Outback in their line up.

As for the Tundra, you should be ok towing the 25rss. I towed with a 1/2 ton Yukon before upgrading. I do appreciate the benefits of the 3/4 ton but you should be ok. Just get a quality hitch like the equal-i-zer and Prodigy break controller to complete your set up.

I compared it against just about every other trailer available and chose it for some of your same reasons. The bunks for the kids, slide out sofa adding more space, plus it had larger holding tanks than it's competition at the time. Specifically, I looked closely at Trail Cruiser, Max Lite, Rockwood, Kodiak, AeroLite, KZ, and Starcraft products. Some were ok but the Outback met more of my needs.

$22k seems high but I know you're in SoCal. Maybe some of those local buyers can help more. I paid about $19k for mine for a great little dealer in Tucson. PM me if you want more details. It may be worth a 6 hour trip for you. He did everything over the phone and ordered what I wanted. Six weeks later I just had to drive down to pick it up.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

One of OBs own is selling their 25RSS

An aquaintance of mine just bought a 2007 Tundra and a 2004 29 foot Keystone Cougar. And is not having any problems towing so far.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We love our 25---we had bought it from a dealer---used twice at the time we got it for 16k----that was may of 05---it was an 04. We haven't had any probems---1 loose screw in fuse box-recaulk roof once-other than it was the best investment that I have ever made. The kids love it and its perfect----good luck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Wolfwood had a tundra and a 25rss.


Wolfwood here!

Yes, we have a 2007 Tundra (5.7/TRD/COLD KIT), had a 25rss, now have the 28krs....and the Tundra tows both like a dream! (we also have a Hensley Hitch - dating from the 4Runnner-as-TV days but I honestly don't believe that has much to do with the 100% stability of the Tundra towing expereinces we have had). The Tundra tows the 28krs like its not even back there - yeah, it can more than handle the 25rss.

The Tundra engine/tranny are designed for towing ...and with the Tow/Haul Mode on, and with the engine braking & stabilizing capabilities of this truck...you would be way more than merely "ok" towing the 25rss. The new Tundras simply don't even notice that weight. With the truck in Tow/Haul & Shift mode set at max '3', the Tundra with the 25rss in tow, floated down a 10mile 9% grade and I never touched the brakes! It maintained its speed and never leaned. My foot was poised just above the brake pedal for the first bit but then I relaxed, put my foot on the floor and absolutely marvelled at this amazing ride down the mountain. The truck did exactly what it was supposed to and all sensors kept us level and 100% in control (at about 30mph down quite significan mountain switchbacks) !!! There is another feature on the Tundra that - well - I live by when towing. Drop the stick into "S" (or "Shift") mode. Look at the Tach and you'll see a small window on the lower right side (of the Tach) with a number (probably '6'). Bump the stick back and that number will change to '5', bump it back again and it will change to '4' (bump it forward and it will change back to '5'). This sets the max gear that the truck will shift into. As '6' is OD, set it at a max of '5' when towing on the flat.....adjust up or down (but less than '6') depending on terrain & desired torgue.

There is alot made of the Tundra's payload and I suppose that could be an issue if you carry ALOT of stuff (therefore, maxing out your TT's carrying capacity and need to overflow to the truckbed). But quite frankly - we don't come close to maxing out the TT, so the Tundra's bed really gets minimal use when camping (toolbox, set-up gear, lights, etc.). In 'life', we have used the Tundra to push, pull, & haul everything and anything we've needed for maintaining 23acres of land and relatively high maintenance gardens...and have never had a capacity problem. The Tundra bed also, quite happily, carries the motorcycle when we don't have the Kargaroo in tow.

You'll love the Tundra! You'll have a ball with the 25rss! And you'll find yourself grinning as you read stories that others tell (here and elsewhere) of other combos!!
Happy hunting!!


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I have been camping 25 years and have had 10 different travel trailers and motorhomes. I just bought a 2002 25 rss a couple weeks ago and towed it 4 1/2 hours home. my wife and I have looked at all the layouts through the years and this 25rss is the best trailer we like, the inside room is the best layout for us, the towing was light it tracked right behind me with no issues. The best part, is all the room in the interior, you are not bumpig into each other. I believe this is the best choice we made. Those front bunks are great for the kids,they have their own little room back there with a tv,lights heat and ac vent etc. We put up a curtain in the hall by the bathroom so they have their own room. We camped in it twice and now we see we made the correct choice by far. This is one of the most user friendly anf functional trailer that I have had,you will appreciate it if you all have to be inside if its pouring rain,everyone will be comfortable.I have an outside kitchen with no sink,just the stove, I am purchasing the outside faucet and sink from a RV dealer who I bought it from that i will install next year, the new faucet comes with the small flexable hose and the 15' flex hose with a sprayer. On the newer 25rss they put a cabinet on the foot of the queen bed and a shelf at the head. I looked a picture of the other trailer you mentioned and it is nice also. I myself personally like the 25rss better,all our freinds that see the interior and exterior cannot believe how nice the 25rss is and all the options and room with the dry weight of only 4961 lbs. We have all camped a long time, now they are thinking on trading theres and getting outbacks. When everything is expanded the room is not matched by any travel trailer,for all options, weight, cost etc. The re-sale is really great on a outback also. The other trailers are just trailers in my book, believe me if you ever want to sell your 25rss you will not have much of a problem,you could probabally break even or sell for a little less than the purchase price,believe me I have shopped for months trying to find one.
\\Rich



Tonopah said:


> Hello,
> I currently own a Trailmanor 2720SL which I pulled with my Jeep Liberty V-6 w/ tow package and WDH. The Jeep has a 5000 pound tow capacity and the Trailmanor is about 3500 pounds. All was fine until I took a trip to the Sierras. Problems with transmission temp light going on when climbing and with brakes cooking when descending. That and the wheelbase of the Jeep is only 104 inches so pulling the 2720 (20 feet closed) was a little challenging but not bad.
> 
> I traded the Jeep for a Toyota Tundra 5.7 TRD with tow package so I now have 10,000 tow capacity. That got me thinking about getting another trailer. I've been lurking in this forum for a while and looking at the manufacturer's site too. I like the Outback 25rss because the floorplan looks good for me and my wife, and when we have one or two of our kids with us, the bunks look like a good solution. I like the side slide out couch as a way to increase interior floor space and the rear slide out queen bed as a way to cut down the overall length of the trailer when towing.
> ...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Alright!!! Another Sierra man. Pulling a trailer in the Sierra's is going to put a load on any transmission no matter what. Good luck with whatever you get.

John


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I took my current trailer (Trailmanor 2720SL - abt 3500 pounds plus) to the Sierras with my Jeep Liberty, and on a later trip I pulled the same trailer with the Toyota Tundra. No comparison. With the Tundra I have a longer wheelbase and that is a plus right there. But I really like the tranny in the Tundra. On downhills I used the auto/manual mode and could shift down to whichever gear was best. I was amazed at how little I needed to use the brakes at all as engine braking took care of most of it. I do use a WDH and prodigy controller. Of course an Outback 25rss will be substantially heavier and create more wind resistance as well, but I gotta think that the Tundra 5.7 V8 can handle it. We went up to Sequoia/Kings Canyon both times. Stayed in a campground in Cedar Grove right by the river.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

There is no doubt the Tundra is enough truck for the 25RSS. You will still need to keep your eye on the tranny temps. Downshift and take it slow on the steeper grades and you'll be fine. Those grades tax any tranny. Have fun.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> There is no doubt the Tundra is enough truck for the 25RSS.


....the NEW Tundra certainly is.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

We have a 2006 25rss. I would say that we like it OK, but wouldn't go so far to say we love it. We haven't had any issues with it, but we have found that the slide out bed just doesn't work for us. I'm not crazy about how the trailer brakes work with our prodigy controller. We're planning on upgrading to a 31ft Sydney as soon as we replace our tow vehicle.

We bought our trailer new in February of 2006 at a camping and outdoor show. We paid $17k which included a wd/sc hitch, two batteries, two full propane tanks, two televisions, and hose starter kits.

Good luck,
John


----------

